
Trial by Fire: Recreating Alchemical Experiments (2012) - Hooke
http://www.chemheritage.org/discover/media/magazine/articles/30-3-trial-by-fire.aspx
======
szopa
I would love to see the sericon experiment described in the article, but I
cannot find it on YouTube.

